# Final Show Pics up



## Inaki2 (Jul 17, 2005)

Hey guys, I'm back! I know its been a while, but I've been insanely busy. So I'm done with Full Sail, its been pretty good to me. I guess I had a good background so its a bit different.
So here ya go pics from my final show, I was doing moving lights. If you're interesed inwhat I put up on the rig or anything about the show ask away.


----------



## lights11964 (Jul 18, 2005)

thats looks really good. im liking the blue and green


----------



## Peter (Jul 18, 2005)

Wow, looks really good!! 

Are those lots of little TV monitors? it doesnt seem like a big enough venue that would need them... I dono, it's cool though! The lights look sweet too!


----------



## Inaki2 (Jul 18, 2005)

Nope those are 40" Plasma displays. We have a full digital video switching room running live video as well as burning to DVD. The back screen was mostly used for loops I stole from the Catalyst (shhh) and the plasmas ran the Program feed.

lights11964, thanks, bear in mind the lighting design for this is a combination of live vs video, thats why we have such a big white front wash and the white backlight. The DVD looks great from what I've heard I haven't seen it yet. I like your DL1 there, I was playing with one today actually. I'm gonna marry it if I can...


----------



## SuperCow (Jul 18, 2005)

I too am really digging the blue and green combination. I'm going to do that for our next concert at school. And the side lights in the third picture look really neat.

Now, is the band that's playing a student band, or do you invite bands to play?


----------



## avkid (Jul 18, 2005)

Inaki2 said:


> I like your DL1 there, I'm gonna marry it if I can...


that is wrong on so many levels.


----------



## Inaki2 (Jul 18, 2005)

Ohhh c'mon, the damn thing's big enough to pass for a human being.
The bands for all live labs are bands Full Sail has "on record" that they sign each month to come play. On your final show its up to each class to get one. We had 2 bands and an acoustic act.
Yeah green and blue is a nice combination, so is magenta and blue, red and white, blue and yellow. There's a bunch of those "quick color schemes" that work well, especially for video where the poppy, saurateded colors work best.


----------



## SuperCow (Jul 18, 2005)

So, you were in charge of movers - so someone is assigned a department and has to manage it themselves (like rigging, conventionals, etc.)?


----------



## Inaki2 (Jul 18, 2005)

Yeah kinda...we don't have rigging because of liability issues. I was movers but really acted as an LD, just because I had more experience qwith doing this and I knew how to design for video. FOH is mostly the head of Audio, but then there's Monitors, Simulcast, Broadcast and 3 positions in Video. We also had a Production Manager, Assistan Production Manager (who also took care of comms) and a Stage Manager. FOH and Monitors had assistant positions as well.


----------



## lightguy2k6 (Oct 11, 2005)

Ohh pretty.


----------



## Dale (Oct 11, 2005)

Since no-one's asked, what fixtures did you use?


----------



## soundman1024 (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm most interested in the moving mirrors at the side of the stage. I can't tell what they are by looking. They look Trackspot like, but not enough height to be a Traskspot, and they don't look like Technobeams or MX-10s. They look American DJish in terms of the frame, but I am guessing they are better lights than ADJs.


----------



## len (Oct 11, 2005)

What venue was that, and was it just a video shoot or was that rehearsals. I don't see any crowd in the pix.

My guess is the scanners on the sides are Elation. Do I win a prize?


----------



## Inaki2 (Oct 11, 2005)

Both wrong.

The back of the stage had Technobeams, the sides were RoboScan Pro 918.
I also had MAC500, MAC600 and MAC2000 up there.


----------



## Radman (Oct 11, 2005)

Too bad they don't offer rigging, if they did I would find some way to go there, no matter what!


----------



## soundman1024 (Oct 11, 2005)

That drum kit looks pretty small. Anyway good work with the lights. I completely forgot about RoboScans. I probably wouldn't have guessed it even if I did remember they existed. Once again good work. What kind of console did you have all these lights on?


----------



## Inaki2 (Oct 11, 2005)

Well there are other rigging places to go to. CM Hoist school will teach you basics and how to service and maintain their hoists. Rigging Seminars is more core rigging.


----------

